# Okra recipes.



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey friends,

I recently brought some red Burgundy okra seeds because orka grows so well in my climate.

The trouble is I've had orka before and I REALLY disliked the texture.

Are there any recipes that diguises the slimey texture and tastes good?

Thank you.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I can't eat okra but don't boil them. My ex stepmother loved boiled okra and it looked nasty. Fried doesn't look slimy.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

fried, you can also dehydrate it with salt and pepper for snack chips.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Tank_Girl said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I recently brought some red Burgundy okra seeds because orka grows so well in my climate.
> 
> ...


Red okra is my favorite. The way I like it best is really simple. Just toss it in olive oil and salt and pepper and throw it on the grill. I like just a bit of char on mine. Not slimy that way. 2nd favorite is pickled and seved with cheese and crackers on football day.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I love it fried, pickled, and dehydrated slightly salted to eat as a snack. Okra does great for me too and so easy to collect the seeds to plant for the next season. In fact I had a couple pods that got opened up during a storm we had a while back and have little seedlings popping up. . .


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Tank_Girl said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I recently brought some red Burgundy okra seeds because orka grows so well in my climate.
> 
> ...


I only like it one way.

Make a good cornmeal batter with butter, egg, milk, salt, pepper,.
Cut the okra into 3/4 " pieces , throw it in the batter, dip it uot , throw it in a hot skillet of oil,

Brown it nicely,

OMG.. 
















Jim


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

I love mine battered n fried. And in soups and in stew.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Boiled, fried, grilled, pickled are all good.
I like fried best.
Southern Living

Okra is a signature Southern ingredient whether fried, pickled, or grilled. Savor this veggie with some of our favorite okra recipes.

Whether fried, pickled, or grilled, no other vegetable tastes quite like okra. Every Southerner has their favorite okra dish, and we've rounded up the best okra recipes we could find to showcase this traditional Southern veggie. Try Pickled Okra for an addictive, tangy treat. Add another popular Southern ingredient and you have our Fried Pecan Okra, which uses crushed pecans to make a crisp outer coating. Get out the grill, and make okra an easy and delicious appetizer with our recipe for Peppery Grilled Okra with Lemon-Basil Dipping Sauce. From main dishes to sides, our best okra recipes offer creative, tasty options for every day of the week. With the help of these okra ideas-and a few inspired flavors-we think you'll find a new family-favorite okra recipe to share at your table this summer.

http://www.southernliving.com/food/10-best-okra-recipes#classic-okra-recipes-fried-okra


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Some more:
http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/19308/ingredients/vegetables/okra/

https://food52.com/recipes/okra?gcl...ding_term=okra&utm_campaign=A-Within_DSA&utm_


----------

